# can 2 male bunnies get along?



## sarah92 (Nov 23, 2013)

My female bunny Snowy recently passed away- as some of you might have seen 

Nudge my mini Lop seems quite lonely by himself and I am sure he is missing her 

So basically my best friend works at a pet supply shop- they don't even sell animals but on Monday someone left a box outside their door with 2 guinea pigs and a rabbit.

She was kind enough to take them home and pay for their vet expenses! The guinea pigs are both very healthy. but the rabbit was covered in fleas and had been bitten on the ear by another rabbit (we assume) and the ear is very infected. His had vet treatment and his ear is healing..

I would love to be able to offer him a forever home, but am wondering what the chances are that he could actually bond with my boy Nudge?

The bunny has been living with the two guinea pigs (not anymore) and we assume possibly another bunny that bit his ear..

his very friendly despite his ear being sore and infected and seems like a happy boy..

we're going to set up a play date so they can get to know each other, but what are people's opinions if this would work? and what are the best ways to introduce them successfully.. I know it can take some time..

Nudge is Neutered.. and I would get the other bun neutered too if things were to work out..


----------



## JBun (Nov 23, 2013)

Male rabbits can bond, but something to keep in mind is that same sex bonds tend to have more issues than male/female bonds. This isn't always the case but just something to be aware of when making your decision.

Without the other male neutered there is a small chance they could get along but it would be *very *uncommon as the intact male will most likely be either driven to fight or to hump excessively, which could cause your neutered rabbit to get upset and risk a fight. It doesn't mean you can't see how they react to each other, but I would suggest doing that with the rabbits in their cages and the cages next to each other. But even then it can be hard to get an accurate idea of whether they would get along, without the other male neutered.

http://www.wheekwheekthump.com/2013...rs-guide-rabbit-bonding-everything-need-know/
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/bond.shtml

It might be good to wait a few weeks to make sure that the other rabbit isn't carrying any illnesses that could be passed to your rabbit, You may just want to go ahead and get him neutered now, then in a few weeks you could try introducing them, but there is always a risk that the bond won't work out. If the neutering expense is an issue, you may be able to find a low cost spay/neuter clinic near you that does rabbits(if you have those where you are at).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2013)

We have had two bonded males and they were less problematic than the two bonded girls that came to us. But, they were both exceptionally great bunnies and never bothered anything--most laid back bunnies we ever had the joy of rescuing.


----------



## rabbit maniac (Nov 23, 2013)

They can be very territorial


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 23, 2013)

My boys love each other. They snuggle and groom each other all the time.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 24, 2013)

I have three bonded males, I´ve had issues from time to time with two of them but they are all getting on famously at the moment and I just love seeing them hang out together and groom each other. It is possible but you need to get the other one neutered asap and to make sure, as others have said, that your new one has nothing he can pass on to Nudge. But, if you take time introducing them and they get on together, then they can have your two male bunnies living quite happily together but you have to give them time.


----------



## sarah92 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support, 
Hopefully one day soon we are going to introduce them and if all goes well, or not bad anyway then will work on making them buddies 

The new boy has already been vet checked due to injury on his ear, but is yet to be neutered but I have no problem paying for that to be done 

I really hope they get along!


----------

